# Ryobi 10 in slider vs Kobalt 10 in slider Miter saw



## Abn101mp (Oct 11, 2016)

I am currently shopping for a new miter saw. My 12 in slider fence is no longer accurate and not replaceable. I do alot of fine woodworking so being dead on is important. I have read the reviews on both of these saws and both are very mixed. And I dont put much trust in marketed reviews. I would like some opinions from woodworkers who have or have had them so I can make a better decision. I am leaning toward the 10 in slider because I work with a lot of wide and rough lumber from a custom sawmill. Another 12 in is abit overkill. in my opinion.
Thank you for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Most likely made by the same company in China, but that is opinion not fact.
Think DeWalt, Bosh or Hitachi, but a bit pricier.


----------



## Abn101mp (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input but I hate to alarm you. Dewalt tools, though assembled in USA, parts are manufactured in China, Japan and Mexico. So that argument is unfair. I was only looking for some feedback with whom may had purchased one.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

of the two saws mentioned one is clearly better than the other. I have never operated or owned either so i cant comment. The only close dead on sliding miters will cost way more than both of the saws listed and they are made in Germany and china . Fine woodworking on a sliding miter saw huh? What Dewalt products are made in japan?


----------



## Bis68 (Nov 20, 2016)

I've owned the Ryobi 10inch slider for about 2.5yrs. It's an ok saw but I really wish I had purchased a DeWalt or Bosch. I am no professional, just a hobbyist, though I do do a lot of home repair - so I use it for a variety of things. The laser line feature on it was nice while it worked but it no longer does. Getting a true 90 degree angle is difficult. The part that upsets me the most is that the part of that saw that makes the blade shield go up seem to be very cheap as it comes apart easily. When cutting 45 degree angles it does not come up very easily.
Like I said, it's an ok say but if fine woodworking is what you do then I would definitely avoid the Ryobi.
I know nothing about the Kobalt but I's still opt for a DeWalt or Bosch or maybe a Rigid.


----------



## lumberjuniorvarsity (Dec 13, 2015)

Without giving a ton of detail, I'll say that the Kobalt 10 in slider is decent for the price, but if you're desiring a high degree of accuracy you'll likely be disappointed. Just getting the fence set up is tricky, and you'll be fortunate if it's not warped out of the box. Also, no matter what I do I can't seem to get the blade to remain square when I extend it out to its full reach. It probably deviates about a 1/16th or so.

Another thing to be aware of is that the linkage that actuates the blade guard is prone to warping, eventually resulting in the blade locking in the 'down' position. A metal worker could fabricate a heavier duty bar that won't warp, but I'm not a metal worker. I had to remove the blade guard assembly to be able to use it. I'm extra cautious when I use it now. You may have read other reviews about that happening to others. I know there's at least one YT video about it.

Also, while doing some trim work I recently discovered that the stops for angled cuts are nowhere near close.

I'm relatively new to woodworking, but even if I remained at my current skill level I wouldn't buy one again. It was, however, great when I was doing Ana White type projects (I'm not an Ana White hater, just for frame of reference).

It's the only miter saw I've ever used (other than a Festool, briefly), so take my advice with a grain of salt, but if you're looking for "dead on" accuracy you'll probably need to look to other saws than those two.


----------

